# Mails werden nicht gespeichert...



## sturmi (8. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe auf meinem System (Suse 10.2) ISPConfig installiert und soweit funktioniert auch alles. Leider werden aber keine Mails gespeichert, die ich z.B. über einen externen Client versende.
Wenn ich z.B. aus Webmail heraus an meinem Email-Postfach eine Mail sende kommt sie auch an und ich kann Sie mit Outlook auch abholen. Aber wenn von extern eine Mail gesendet wird, wird sie anscheinend nirgendwo gespeichert.

Derzeit habe ich in den Einstellungen auf postfix gestellt. Ich weiss nicht, was sonst noch von grosser Bedeutung ist, um das Problem zu erkennen.

Bin für jede Hilfe wirklich sehr dankbar.


----------



## planet_fox (8. März 2008)

> Derzeit habe ich in den Einstellungen auf postfix gestellt


Welchen Mailserver setzt du ein ?

poste mal deine main.cf


```
cat /etc/postfix/main.cf
```
und schau mal was in deiner mailque ist


```
mailque
```


----------



## sturmi (8. März 2008)

Hallo,

als Mailserver verwende ich courier-imap und die main.cf ist so gross, dass ich hier die Meldung bekomme, ich soll sie auf 10000 Zeichen kürzen.


----------



## sturmi (8. März 2008)

Hallo....

also er sagt mir jetzt, dass die Mailqueue leer ist, auch wenn ich ca. ein paar Sekunden zuvor eine Mail an ein Postfach gesendet habe.

Heisst das, dass die Mails den Server nicht einmal erreichen?


----------



## Till (9. März 2008)

Nein, das heißt das der Server die Email erfolgreich zugestellt oder weitergeleitet hat. Vorausgesetzt, die Mail ist überhaupt beim Server angekommen. Poste doch mal einen Auszug aus Deinem Mail log.


----------



## sturmi (10. März 2008)

Hallo,

Jetzt zeigt er mir auf einmal an, dass in der Mailqueue 2 Nachrichten sind. Die werden aber irgendwie nicht durchgestellt.

in meinem Mail-Logs steht folgendes


```
Mar 10 08:00:37 www postfix/tlsmgr[10179]: warning: cannot open entropy device /dev/urandomsample_directory = /usr/share/doc/packages/postfix/samples: No such file or directory
Mar 10 08:00:37 www postfix/tlsmgr[10179]: exiting to reopen external entropy source dev:/dev/urandomsample_directory = /usr/share/doc/packages/postfix/samples
Mar 10 08:00:38 www postfix/tlsmgr[10182]: warning: cannot open entropy device /dev/urandomsample_directory = /usr/share/doc/packages/postfix/samples: No such file or directory
Mar 10 08:00:38 www postfix/tlsmgr[10182]: exiting to reopen external entropy source dev:/dev/urandomsample_directory = /usr/share/doc/packages/postfix/samples
Mar 10 08:00:39 www postfix/tlsmgr[10183]: warning: cannot open entropy device /dev/urandomsample_directory = /usr/share/doc/packages/postfix/samples: No such file or directory
Mar 10 08:00:39 www postfix/tlsmgr[10183]: exiting to reopen external entropy source dev:/dev/urandomsample_directory = /usr/share/doc/packages/postfix/samples
Mar 10 08:00:40 www postfix/tlsmgr[10184]: warning: cannot open entropy device /dev/urandomsample_directory = /usr/share/doc/packages/postfix/samples: No such file or directory
Mar 10 08:00:40 www postfix/tlsmgr[10184]: exiting to reopen external entropy source dev:/dev/urandomsample_directory = /usr/share/doc/packages/postfix/samples
Mar 10 08:00:41 www postfix/tlsmgr[10185]: warning: cannot open entropy device /dev/urandomsample_directory = /usr/share/doc/packages/postfix/samples: No such file or directory
Mar 10 08:00:41 www postfix/tlsmgr[10185]: exiting to reopen external entropy source dev:/dev/urandomsample_directory = /usr/share/doc/packages/postfix/samples
Mar 10 08:00:42 www postfix/tlsmgr[10186]: warning: cannot open entropy device /dev/urandomsample_directory = /usr/share/doc/packages/postfix/samples: No such file or directory
Mar 10 08:00:42 www postfix/tlsmgr[10186]: exiting to reopen external entropy source dev:/dev/urandomsample_directory = /usr/share/doc/packages/postfix/samples
```

mail.info

```
Mar 10 08:05:21 www postfix/tlsmgr[10520]: exiting to reopen external entropy source dev:/dev/urandomsample_directory = /usr/share/doc/packages/postfix/samples
Mar 10 08:05:22 www postfix/tlsmgr[10521]: exiting to reopen external entropy source dev:/dev/urandomsample_directory = /usr/share/doc/packages/postfix/samples
Mar 10 08:05:23 www postfix/tlsmgr[10522]: exiting to reopen external entropy source dev:/dev/urandomsample_directory = /usr/share/doc/packages/postfix/samples
Mar 10 08:05:24 www postfix/tlsmgr[10523]: exiting to reopen external entropy source dev:/dev/urandomsample_directory = /usr/share/doc/packages/postfix/samples
Mar 10 08:05:25 www postfix/tlsmgr[10524]: exiting to reopen external entropy source dev:/dev/urandomsample_directory = /usr/share/doc/packages/postfix/samples
Mar 10 08:05:26 www postfix/tlsmgr[10525]: exiting to reopen external entropy source dev:/dev/urandomsample_directory = /usr/share/doc/packages/postfix/samples
Mar 10 08:05:27 www postfix/tlsmgr[10526]: exiting to reopen external entropy source dev:/dev/urandomsample_directory = /usr/share/doc/packages/postfix/samples
Mar 10 08:05:28 www postfix/tlsmgr[10529]: exiting to reopen external entropy source dev:/dev/urandomsample_directory = /usr/share/doc/packages/postfix/samples
Mar 10 08:05:29 www postfix/tlsmgr[10530]: exiting to reopen external entropy source dev:/dev/urandomsample_directory = /usr/share/doc/packages/postfix/samples
Mar 10 08:05:30 www postfix/tlsmgr[10531]: exiting to reopen external entropy source dev:/dev/urandomsample_directory = /usr/share/doc/packages/postfix/samples
Mar 10 08:05:32 www postfix/tlsmgr[10532]: exiting to reopen external entropy source dev:/dev/urandomsample_directory = /usr/share/doc/packages/postfix/samples
Mar 10 08:05:33 www postfix/tlsmgr[10533]: exiting to reopen external entropy source dev:/dev/urandomsample_directory = /usr/share/doc/packages/postfix/samples
Mar 10 08:05:34 www postfix/tlsmgr[10534]: exiting to reopen external entropy source dev:/dev/urandomsample_directory = /usr/share/doc/packages/postfix/samples
Mar 10 08:05:35 www postfix/tlsmgr[10535]: exiting to reopen external entropy source dev:/dev/urandomsample_directory = /usr/share/doc/packages/postfix/samples
Mar 10 08:05:36 www postfix/tlsmgr[10536]: exiting to reopen external entropy source dev:/dev/urandomsample_directory = /usr/share/doc/packages/postfix/samples
Mar 10 08:05:37 www postfix/tlsmgr[10537]: exiting to reopen external entropy source dev:/dev/urandomsample_directory = /usr/share/doc/packages/postfix/samples
Mar 10 08:05:38 www postfix/tlsmgr[10538]: exiting to reopen external entropy source dev:/dev/urandomsample_directory = /usr/share/doc/packages/postfix/samples
```


----------



## planet_fox (10. März 2008)

> die main.cf ist so gross, dass ich hier die Meldung bekomme, ich soll sie auf 10000 Zeichen kürzen.


Das ist sehr komisch nach welchem Howto bist du vor gegangen ?


----------



## sturmi (10. März 2008)

Nach gar keinen Howto .... Was sagen den die Fehlermeldungen oben? Irgendwas findet er doch offensichtlich nicht, oder? Ich habe nach wie vor 2 Mails in der Mailqueue die er einfach nicht ins jeweilige Postfach packt.


----------



## planet_fox (10. März 2008)

```
Nach gar keinen Howto ....
```
 Wie bist du den vorgegegeangen bei deiner Installation ? 

Hast du irgendetwas configuriert oder nur über yast installiert ?




> Was sagen den die Fehlermeldungen oben?




```
/usr/share/doc/packages/postfix/samples
```
Er findet dieses Verzeicnis nicht ich würde an deiner Stelle Neu Installation und nach diese HowTo vorgehn

http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/das-perfekte-setup-opensuse-102-32-bit/


----------



## sturmi (10. März 2008)

OK .... ich habe jetzt mal in der main.cf diese Zeile auskommentiert, wo dieser Pfad drin steht. Meine aktuelle main.cf sieht wie folgt aus...


```
mydomain = domain.de
myhostname = www.domain.de
mynetworks = ?
smtpd_sasl_local_domain =
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated,permit_mynetworks,check_relay_domains
inet_interfaces = all
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases
smtpd_tls_auth_only = no
smtp_use_tls = yes
smtpd_use_tls = yes
smtp_tls_note_starttls_offer = yes
smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/ssl/smtpd.key
smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/ssl/smtpd.crt
smtpd_tls_CAfile = /etc/postfix/ssl/cacert.pem
smtpd_tls_loglevel = 1
smtpd_tls_received_header = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_timeout = 3600s
#tls_random_source = dev:/dev/urandomsample_directory = /usr/share/doc/packages/postfix/samples
#readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/packages/postfix/README_FILES
sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail
html_directory = /usr/share/doc/packages/postfix/html
setgid_group = maildrop
daemon_directory = /usr/lib/postfix
manpage_directory = /usr/share/man
newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases
mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq
unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 450

virtual_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/virtusertable

mydestination = /etc/postfix/local-host-names
```
Kannst Du damit etwas anfange?

Emails versenden klappt jetzt auch (z.B. über Outlook) aber ich kann keine empfangen....


----------



## planet_fox (10. März 2008)

bitte gehe das howTo durch 

http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/das-perfekte-setup-opensuse-102-32-bit/8/

Dann erklären sich solche sachen auch von selbst 



> mynetworks = ?


----------



## sturmi (10. März 2008)

Bei mynetworks stand die IP des Servers, allerdings funktioniert der Emailverand und empfang jetzt. Keine Ahnung wieso! Sollte wieder etwas nicht funktionieren, melde ich mich wieder. Vielen Dank nochmal für Deine Hilfe.


----------



## planet_fox (10. März 2008)

[Confuse] aber wenn es geht dann passts ja


----------

